# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  .. الحمد الله ع سلامتنا ..

## Pheno-m-enon

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اشحالكم بنات؟ عساكم بخير ^_^
الحمد الله.. البارحة فليل وصلنا البلاد بالسلامة
الصراحة الحج مااااااشي شراته

لو بتلفون الدنيا كلها ما بتحسون بهالإحساس
و الله العظيم إنها راحة نفسية ما بعدها راحة
و ان شاء الله.. بحطلكم تقرير عن الحج 
بس طبعا من التعب.. الصور مب وايدة ^_^


الله يرزق الجميع الحج يا رب*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## دهن_العود

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور

والحمد الله علا سلامت كل الحجاج

----------


## littel lady

حجا" مبرور وسعيا" مشكوور 

ربيه يبلغنا الحج أن شاء الله 

والحمد لله على سلامتكم .......

----------


## m&mz

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور يارب
والحمدلله انا بعد سرت الحج واليوم الصبح وصلنا البلاد
الحمدلله رب العالمين ماكنت مخططه ولا شي وعزمنا قبل السفر بساعتين بس ولين الحين مب مصدقه اني بحج
الحمدلله رب العالمين والله يتقبل من كل الحجاج يارب

----------


## lazi

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور ان شاء الله

----------


## أم سارونه~~

الحج مبرور و سعيا مشكورر

تقبل الله الطاعات

الحمد الله على سلامتكم يارب

عقبالناا يارب

----------


## روحّي تحٍبـﮓ

جحً مبروراً

..............................وسعياً مشكوراً

آلف آلحمد لله ع سلآمتكًم,, :Smile:

----------


## ريـــــــم

الحمدلله على سلامتكم إختي  :Smile: 

وحج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور إن شاء الله ،،

والله يرزقنا بحجة يااا رب العالمين ،،،

----------


## سوارة

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور

----------


## @ضناني الشوق@

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور والف الحمدلله على السلامه

----------


## or_nahyan

حجا" مبرور وسعيا" مشكوور

----------


## bissanza

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور ان شاء الله

----------


## الغفليات 3

الحمدلله على السلامة
حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا

----------


## متوكلةعلىاللة

تقبل الله منكم طاعتكم

----------


## الفرج جريب

الحمدلله على السلامة غناتى
حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا


والله يتقبل طاعتكم ان شاء الله
والله يرزقنا بسيرة هذاك المكان بأذنه تعالى

----------


## fantk_z3ab

الله يتقبل منكم والله يبلغنا يااااااااااااارب

----------


## @أم عمر@

حج مبرور وسعي مشكور وذنبا مغفور وتجارة لن تبور
والحمد لله على سلامتكم

----------


## عود معتق

جحً مبروراً

..............................وسعياً مشكوراً

آلف آلحمد لله ع سلآمتكًم,,

----------


## فراشة أمل

الحمدلله ع السلامه 
حجا مبرورا وسعيا مشكورا
ياارب اكتب لي حجه قريبا ..

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*يا رب ترزق كل المسلمين و المسلمات الحج السنة الياية = )*

----------


## اام سعود

حج مبرور وذنبا مغفور وسعيا مشكور

وانا بعد سرت الحج وتونا امس واصلين والحمدالله على سلامت الجميع 

وصراحه كانت رحلة حج مسهله وميسرة وماشاءالله منسقينها الله يعطيهم العافيه 


والقطار هالمرة سهل ع الجميع المشقات والتعب والحمدالله 

وانشاءالله الله يبلغكم اللهم اميييييييييييين

----------


## rose7

حج مبرورا وذنب مغفورا

----------


## طمطم جلبا

الحمد لله على سلامتكم.....
الله يتقبل منكم.......
حجا مبرورا... وسعيا مشكورا... وذنبا مغفورا...
هنييالكم.....
الفال لينا ان شا الله ..
ادعولنا.....

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*اللهم آميييييييين ^^*

----------


## الجنة طموحي

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور ان شاء الله

و الف الحمد لله على سلامة كل الحجاج

----------


## Pheno-m-enon

*يا رب يسر الحج السنة الياية للجميع ^_^*

----------


## šhảdoω

حج مبرور وذنب مغفور وسعي مشكور ان شاء الله ..
و الحمد لله ع سلامتكم حبوبه ..

^____^

----------


## aashiqa

تقبل الله منكم ومنا هالفريضة بالفعل اداء الحج بجميع مناسكها ينسينا التعب اللي عشناه فالايام السابقة

----------

